# visa help please!!!!



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

hi, hope someone can help. We are currently in the UK but my partner has been offered a job in kelowna and his visa is being processed through that company, so i am assuming he will get a sponsered worker visa. By the time we move out there, aiming for mid june. We will be married, we have a 2 year old daughter and have been living together for about 4 years. What visa do i need to apply for? Do we apply for family as him as our sponser or do we have to apply completely differently, e have no family over there and neither of us are originally from canada. its so confusing as up until now we were under the impression that the company was sorting out all of our visa's and now they have said that mine and my daughter are our responsibility. I have tried asking advce, although im not finding this company particularly forthcoming with information, so does anyone have any ideas or advice for me?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

felicity82 said:


> hi, hope someone can help. We are currently in the UK but my partner has been offered a job in kelowna and his visa is being processed through that company, so i am assuming he will get a sponsered worker visa. By the time we move out there, aiming for mid june. We will be married, we have a 2 year old daughter and have been living together for about 4 years. What visa do i need to apply for? Do we apply for family as him as our sponser or do we have to apply completely differently, e have no family over there and neither of us are originally from canada. its so confusing as up until now we were under the impression that the company was sorting out all of our visa's and now they have said that mine and my daughter are our responsibility. I have tried asking advce, although im not finding this company particularly forthcoming with information, so does anyone have any ideas or advice for me?


Hello Felicity and welcome to the site,
Firstly don't panic, it's an easy situation to resolve.
I'm assuming your husband will be receiving a 2 year work permit, a TWP.
As such you should apply for a Spousal Open Work Permit (SWOP). Make sure you cross-reference it to your husband's TWP number. This permit will allow you to work anywhere in Canada. You should submit Can$150 with your application.

Alternatively you can apply at Point of Entry (POE). Just make sure your husband has all the proof that he already has a job. Again it will cost you Can$150 at that time. Personally this is what I would do.
This is not difficult and many families like yours have to do the same thing.. Go to:- Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada for more information on the subject.

If you have any more question I am happy to *TRY* and answer them for you.


----------



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

thank you! i believe it is a one year temporary visa that he is being issued, which then if he decides to stay will then change to a permenant resident visa i believe. We will decide to stay for more than one year thats for sure. I think you are right and its probably easier for me to travel and stay and apply there, as we dont want be stuck here while he is over there waiting for it all to go through.thanks again, panic over lol


----------

